# Welche Federgabel??



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

jo hallo leute.
hab ein wtp 24" unified und wollt mir ne federgabel mit so 150-200 cm federweg holen, kann da jemand was empfehlen??
sollte so zw. 200-300 euronen liegen, is das realistisch, find bei google net so richtig was...^^
weiß net wie ik die einbauhöhe herausfindn soll, hab den zettel verbasselt.
nja hoffe jmd kann helfen.


cheers


----------



## gmozi (28. November 2008)

Rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (28. November 2008)

Oje ehängt ihn!

24" und 150-200 mm Gabel! Merkst du es selber?


----------



## Stirni (28. November 2008)

erstens: hat er "CM" geschrieben
zweitens:hat er echt einen an der murmel


----------



## carretta (28. November 2008)

Google mal nach der Marzocchi Super T. Hatte ich auch schonmal im bmx gefahren. War top.


----------



## the agent (28. November 2008)

super monster ...


----------



## bikeron (28. November 2008)

also ein kumpel fährt ne marzocchi dirt street...die ist geil und für 24"....allerdings nur 80MM federweg und kriegste nur noch gebraucht....und sie wiegt ca. 2000 kilo aber vom fahrverhalten top und  beim double usw. springen ist die gut


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

also an die leute dort oben: wieso ist das so schlimm??XD


ps. marzocci super t sieht gut aus.
is aber n bissl teuer ne??XD


----------



## Stirni (28. November 2008)

weil 200mm schon im DH gebraucht wird.fährst du DH?falls ja hast du das falsche rad.


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

naja kein richtiges downhill.
n paar kumpels und ik ham da nur so ne kleinere dh strecke angelegt, aber keine fette drop, gaps etc.

is doch aber schön weich...


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

wieso dann ein 24" bmx cruiser rahmen und kein 25kilo fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (28. November 2008)

eras3myself schrieb:


> jo hallo leute.
> hab ein wtp 24" unified und wollt mir ne federgabel mit so 150-200 cm federweg holen, kann da jemand was empfehlen??
> sollte so zw. 200-300 euronen liegen, is das realistisch, find bei google net so richtig was...^^
> weiß net wie ik die einbauhöhe herausfindn soll, hab den zettel verbasselt.
> ...



Wie wäre es hiermit (klick)? Über die Einbauhöhe würde ich mir erst nach dem Ordern Gedanken machen. Kann man bestimmt alles nachträglich mit Spacern ausgleichen und optisch ist das Endprodukt garantiert besser als so eine halbschwule Starrgabel.


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

ganzschwul


----------



## Caracal (28. November 2008)

Fehlt natürlich noch eine standesgemäße Vorderradbremse.


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)




----------



## dreadkopp (28. November 2008)

suntour m2000


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

ja die is auch cool.
aber etwas überm preis.
muss dafür wohö noch etwas sparen, wenn ik die nehm würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

haha 30mm ik gloobs hackt.

aber meinstu des klappt wirklich mit den spacern?? nich das se mir nachherc doch wegbricht


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

ich denk mal der rahmen wird aufgeben


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

der rahmen??wieso der rahmen?


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

weil der doch nicht für die hebelwirkung von so nem riesen mega bolzen von gabel gedacht ist.weiß ich aber nix genaues


----------



## Caracal (28. November 2008)

eras3myself schrieb:


> haha 30mm ik gloobs hackt.
> 
> aber meinstu des klappt wirklich mit den spacern?? nich das se mir nachherc doch wegbricht



Ja, das ist natürlich eine Sache, über die man sich Gedanken machen muss. Ich denke mal, dass das hier (klick) im Zweifelsfall die bessere Alternative zu Hinterbauspacern ist. Das Ding nimmt sicher einige Spannungsspitzen auf und schont so den Steuerrohrbereich des Rahmens. Nur an Wettkämpfen kannst du damit halt nicht teilnehmen (Auktionstext!).


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

hmmmm. 
regt zum nachdenken an.
ich werd mal zum profi meines vertrauens gehn.
kristof miele


----------



## .nOx (28. November 2008)

ich weiß schon warum ich in diesem forum nur noch bilder gucke


----------



## eras3myself (28. November 2008)

uh yeah


----------



## Stirni (29. November 2008)

bitte verhalte dich mit coolen Kommentaren etwas ruhig wenn du anscheinend keine ahnung hast und das in aller Öffentlichkeit preisgibst


----------



## RISE (29. November 2008)

Da geht einen Nachmittag das Internet nicht und schon werden hier 150mm Gabeln in BMX Cruisern gefahren. Viel Spaß wenn das Steuerrohr bricht und dein Gesicht mit. 

Alles andere wurde ja schon gesagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

